# how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle?



## gNYp (Jan 11, 2004)

hi anyone can tell me will 1.8T can pull alot better then 2.0?
thanks!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (gNYp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gNYp* »_hi anyone can tell me will 1.8T can pull alot better then 2.0?
thanks!


No question.
The 2.0 may pull a little better from a standstill, but the 1.8T is the stronger engine.


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (gNYp)*

1999 Volkswagen Bettle GLS (1.8 T) 7.6 (0-60) 15.9 (quarter mile)
1999 Volkswagen Beetle GLS (2.0) 9.7 (0-60) 17.30 (quarter mile)


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (gNYp)*

not even a comparison between the two. the 1.8t is an awesome engine and strong.


----------



## dohc120 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (eurobubble)*

yeah, the 1.8t is the same engine that is in the Audi TT if that tells you anything


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (dohc120)*

2.0L --> read my sig
1.8T --> hang on and shut the hell up
this is particularly true when you start modding, 2.0L you may get 150hp WITH a supercharger
1.8T chip and your over 200 (its ridiculous)
2.0L --> 8 baby Valves
1.8T --> 20 Valves


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (HID DUbber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HID DUbber* »_ 2.0L --> read my sig
1.8T --> hang on and shut the hell up
this is particularly true when you start modding, 2.0L you may get 150hp WITH a supercharger
1.8T chip and your over 200 (its ridiculous)
2.0L --> 8 baby Valves
1.8T --> 20 Valves
*2.8VR6--> 24 Valves








OWN3D*


----------



## Andrew Robot (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*

2.0=2.slow


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *john* »_2.8VR6--> 24 Valves
OWN3D

If only it was easy or cheap to get 200 HP out of a VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
VR6 is a nice engine, though.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (Andrew Robot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Robot* »_2.0=2.slow 
true that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (lojasmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_
If only it was easy or cheap to get 200 HP out of a VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
VR6 is a nice engine, though.









I dynoed 202/206 with just some bolts ons etc.....
Just wait till the snail goes on and it hits 350-375


----------



## gNYp (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*

wow, thanks for replay.
cuz my friend looking for a beetle, so she said my 2.0v8 97 cabrio slow as hell... lol...
btw, she found a 2000 beetle 1.8T auto 9500 for $7000 <-good price?


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohn* »_I dynoed 202/206 with just some bolts ons etc.....

Color me educated!


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (lojasmo)*

i drive a 1.8T manual. is it the same 0-60 and quarter mile time as the automatic, or is it faster (depending on the skill driver).


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_i drive a 1.8T manual. is it the same 0-60 and quarter mile time as the automatic, or is it faster (depending on the skill driver).

Can't remember the exact numbers now, but yes, the manual is faster. Basic spec is *Volkswagen Beetle GLS (1.8 T) 0-60: 7.6 secs - 1/4 mile: 15.9 secs* 
Of course yellow cars are always a bit slower.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








I dynoed 202/206 with just some bolts ons etc....


your also a 24v vs the 12v that most of the vr beetles are running.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (bugasm99)*








Thats not my problem...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? ([email protected])*

its not a problem at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was just clarifying for those who didn't know and wonder why there 12v isn't making 200 with an intake and exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (bugasm99)*


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: how fast is 1.8T vs 2.0 beetle? (Billsbug)*

thanks for the info. concerning the color, i have great ease in locating my car in large parking lot.







i casually raced my friend in his Audi TT today. dohc120 was right about the engine similarities. we were neck and neck, but i was a little timid to ecceed 5000 rpm's. he wasnt afraid to get up to 6000 rpm's, however, and had me beat because of that.


----------

